# Needing to find the perfect home for persians



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi Folk

My partner (Victoria) and I are looking to emmigrate to NZ (my home originally), and we've got 3 lovely persians that we kind of 'adopted' from Victoria's brother.

I've been put in charge of the task of finding the new home as Victoria is VERY attached to the little ones and is having a hard time parting with them. What I need to find is the PERFECT home.

I thought pet forums was a good place to start as most participants should be pet lovers to begin with. I'm wondering if there are any known places that are really for the true pet lover where I could advertise the cats. We ideally want to be able to vet ('scuse the pun) any new owners, and get to know them before handing over the little bundles of fluff.

Any thoughts, suggestions or comments welcome.


Thanks in advance for you help

Paul


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

Have rang an old associate of mine - she is passinate about persians and people us and down the county, but as we no longer speak have left a message on her phone in the hope that she looks at this thread.
DT


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I know it seems tricky but can you not take them with you? We were thinking about going to NZ once and looked into it and it's not that hard nor too expensive really. Also consider once you get out there your partner is going to be in culture shock and bereft of her social network. The cats will help her to settle in, especially as she is so attatched - she *will* mourn them for quite a while. Could it be worth taking them for her sake?


----------



## Aud's_Mum (Aug 4, 2008)

SalemCleoandClonkers said:


> Hi Folk
> 
> My partner (Victoria) and I are looking to emmigrate to NZ (my home originally), and we've got 3 lovely persians that we kind of 'adopted' from Victoria's brother.
> 
> ...


Oh goodness Paul........i am SO tempted but have 4 persians already! 

Here is another site to try which specify in rehoming. Do you have any photos of the fluffsters

Cat Chat Charity - The Cat Rescue and Rehoming Resource


----------



## trigger (Jan 25, 2009)

Cat Rescue and Rehoming of Pedigree Breeds, UK

you'll find several specialist charities who rehome Persians on this site, some quite near you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Also join this forum RHU Welcome there are loads of rescue on their that will help you and may even have people on their books that are looking for Persians so its worth a try.


----------



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi this is Victoria here,

Thanks so much for all of your advise ! I am so grateful for some helpful and compassionate people right now. I adopted my cats from my Brother who went through a nasty break up and both parties had to move into flats. I have, since adopting the cats bonded with them and am finding the thought of letting them go extremly difficult. They are so precious and I am very anxious to find someone who will love them like I do. It's funny how you think that no one can love them as much as you do, but everyone has reassured me that there will be someone else out there who will love them even more than me !!! I just need to find that person. ANd how an earth do you go about finding that person ? 

Please pass the message on to persian lovers out there that there are three needing a home. I would be prepared to let Salem and Cleo go together as they are Mother and Son. And then let Clonkers go on his own. They are all young cats and need a lot of TLC. I think they would do well with somekind of protected outside playhouse as they do (clonkers in particular) seem bored in our two bed top floor apartment. 

Please feel free to email asking me all kinds of questions regarding our little ones. 

From one crazy cat person to another

Victoria


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

SalemCleoandClonkers said:


> Hi this is Victoria here,
> 
> Thanks so much for all of your advise ! I am so grateful for some helpful and compassionate people right now. I adopted my cats from my Brother who went through a nasty break up and both parties had to move into flats. I have, since adopting the cats bonded with them and am finding the thought of letting them go extremly difficult. They are so precious and I am very anxious to find someone who will love them like I do. It's funny how you think that no one can love them as much as you do, but everyone has reassured me that there will be someone else out there who will love them even more than me !!! I just need to find that person. ANd how an earth do you go about finding that person ?
> 
> ...


They are lovely, i really hope you find a good home for them xxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

I hope you get them good homes very soon. It is a hard decision for you to have to make but I can understand why you can't take them with you. Having flown three boys only to Zurich and have them go through alot of stress I have often questioned whether I brought them here for me or would it have been kinder to let them stay in the UK.

Chapelhouse Persian Rescue & Web Shop is a very good rescue as they carefully vet the homes for the cats and have a strict adoption policy. I hope it works out for you over there. Maybe eventually you will be able to get a kitten of your own out there once you are settled in your new home.

Izzie


----------



## Laurel&Hardy (Oct 12, 2008)

_Wow they are lovely cats. I hope that you can find great homes for them. The tabby is especially pretty  Good luck! _


----------



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Thank you every one for helping ! It's much appreciated.

Victoria & Paul


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

You could always try posting on Purrs In Our Hearts - Cat Forum UK - Index

They're a very friendly bunch and some have years of experience in persian care


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I hope Paul and Victoria don't mind me posting in this thread to say these beautifull little cats have been rehomed with me. If it wasn't ok then please feel free to give me 100 lashes or just slap my wrist.  We have talked at length for about 2 weeks or so and it was arranged for me to collect them today.

The journey was a long one but the cats didnt seem fased and are now quite happy playing and eating etc. I have taken these on as my own! cats and they will not being going up for adoption now or in the distant future. I plan on growing old with these adorable little babies. I'm not that far off the old bit lol but they have plenty of years to go for me to spoil them and enjoy them.

Thank you so very much Vicky and Paul for helping me realise my dream of owning a Persian let alone 3! its just beyond words for how happy i feel right now.

They traveled the 160 or so miles quite well, better than some of my moggies when they just go up the road to the vets lol  They are all settling nicely and i have a few pics to share of them in thier new homes.....

I wish Vicky and Paul all the luck, love and happyness for the future and may all your troubles be little ones. I will as promiced keep in touch.

Purrrs & Hugz.

Shelly. xxx

The little lady Cleo.








The adorable Clonkers.








And the gorgous little prince Salem.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Purrrrfect said:


> I hope Paul and Victoria don't mind me posting in this thread to say these beautifull little cats have been rehomed with me. If it wasn't ok then please feel free to give me 100 lashes or just slap my wrist.  We have talked at length for about 2 weeks or so and it was arranged for me to collect them today.
> 
> The journey was a long one but the cats didnt seem fased and are now quite happy playing and eating etc. I have taken these on as my own! cats and they will not being going up for adoption now or in the distant future. I plan on growing old with these adorable little babies. I'm not that far off the old bit lol but they have plenty of years to go for me to spoil them and enjoy them.
> 
> ...


awww they look so settled congratulations on becoming there new slave! im sure they're gonna be spoiled rotton. It must be great for their last owners because they can keep in touch.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

It's lovely to see that these beautiful babies have found a such a happy loving forever home.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Aww great news. I love happy endings


----------



## SalemCleoandClonkers (Jan 24, 2009)

Hi there,

No we are fine with you showing off your new babies here ! We are still feeling quite 'raw' at the moment but the tears have stopped. We are over joyed that we found you - we couldn't of wished for a happier ending, and we can now go over to New Zealand knowing that they have a great life.

We were so happy to see the photos of them looking happy. I had visions of them being traumatised by this whole process as we were so bonded. But I am so happy to say that they all look relaxed and contented. I like to think that we created very happy, heathly and contented cats and I think this shows now in this hard time. 

I am really happy that we found you !

Please, please keep us updated with photos so we know how they are getting on. It gives us such relief to know that they are ok. I think we are worse off then them (lol) - although we have a lot to look forward to now, what with our wedding in May and then our emigration in June !

Take care, and please give them hugs and kisses from us - we miss them already, but I know that the pain will ease over time.

Victoria & Paul


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

SalemCleoandClonkers said:


> Hi there,
> 
> No we are fine with you showing off your new babies here ! We are still feeling quite 'raw' at the moment but the tears have stopped. We are over joyed that we found you - we couldn't of wished for a happier ending, and we can now go over to New Zealand knowing that they have a great life.
> 
> ...


Hi Vikki & Paul.

Please do not worry about your babies they couldnt have gone to a more loving home, They will have so much love give to them from Shelly she is a true cat lover so please do not worry, She would be the first person i would go to if i was in your situation. 
Take care
Vikki x x x


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

MADCAT said:


> Hi Vikki & Paul.
> 
> Please do not worry about your babies they couldnt have gone to a more loving home, They will have so much love give to them from Shelly she is a true cat lover so please do not worry, She would be the first person i would go to if i was in your situation.
> Take care
> Vikki x x x


Awwww thank you Vikki that is so sweet of you. I know i have talked about nothing else with you on msn so you have been with me every step of the way. Thank you! :001_wub:


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Gosh i can't believe it's almost a year since we adopted
Salem, his mummy Cleo & Clonkers,
They have as promised been spoilt rotten.

I love them to bits and i'm still in awe at having them
I did keep in touch with thier previous owners
and have them on my facebook friends. 

They have just become the proud parents
of a bouncing baby daughter 9lb 7oz  lol


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

Oh wow - what a great story! :001_tt1:


----------

